# Pick one please - c/c/ welcome



## The_Traveler (Sep 18, 2007)

Peace rally in DC 
  to be part of essay but wanted to get reactions first.
  difficult lighting situation
  BW or color

taken with 12-24 Tokina (wonderful lens)

Image Date: 2007:09:15 12:16:50
Focal Length: 24.0mm (35mm equivalent: 36mm)
Exposure Time: 0.0050 s (1/200)
Aperture: f/7.1
ISO equiv: 500
White Balance: Auto
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: program (Auto)


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 18, 2007)

Ooooooo.............I love the black and white conversion!! It really brings out the character in her face. This is a very interesting picture. Title suggestion: "With Age Comes Wisdom."


----------



## Steph (Sep 18, 2007)

For me the B&W version works better. My eyes were first drawn to the yellow sign in the background of the colour shot, whereas I tend to look at the lady's face first in the B&W shot. Maybe you could tone down the highlights in the background. They seem brighter in the B&W version than in the colour version and I found them slightly distracting.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 18, 2007)

While I am not drawn to anything BUT the lady's lovely blue eyes in the colour version, I still think the black&white one is better for photojournalistic use, and more things succeed in getting my attention - but the lady IS the subject (clearly!) and remains the subject also in the conversion. Only do I look at her entire face more in the converted photo and into her eyes mostly in the colour photo. Do I express myself?


----------



## PNA (Sep 18, 2007)

My pick is the color one......the b&w has a bit too much shadowing in it. Also, the green leaves are blown out .....it appears you tried to brighten the b&w, but with limited success.

BTW.....the shot is good!


----------



## Kanikula (Sep 18, 2007)

BW its more striking and more hard hitting somehow


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for all your input.
Except for the conversion (in Lightroom) these were unmodified.

The lighting was problematic because there was bright overhead sun and patchy foliage above, thus some areas were very very bright and others were in dark shade.


----------



## TCimages (Sep 18, 2007)

darn, I wanted to make it down there over the weekend.  Great shot.


----------



## XJBaylor (Sep 18, 2007)

I like the B&W, but also like the idea of desaturating the background to allow her eyes and sign to pop.  kdb


----------



## Campbell (Sep 18, 2007)

Definately the black and white.


----------



## Patrolman Pat (Sep 19, 2007)

The B+W one is great, I'd try cropping out the guy on the right, he adds nothing to the shot and it would eliminate most of the blown out leaves.
Whilst this would leave the old lady slap bang in the centre I think it still works.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for all comments.
My motive for cropping as it is was that I wanted both the sign on the left and her hands holding the folder. I virtually always crop to a standard size, my own little quirk, and so the crop sort of arranged itself. Additionally the two men looking in the same direction made it clear that there was something else going on that 'people' were looking at but she was looking at me. 

Thus, all in all, the content forced the crop.

Thanks again for all comments.


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 24, 2007)

Colour with a slight bump in Contrast.

The colourful banners play an important role in this image. The 'cause' is the main subject here.


----------



## just x joey (Sep 28, 2007)

the black and white is awesome! WOW!!!!!!!!!! i wana take pics liek this...


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 28, 2007)

Colored one for me!!!


----------



## Skyline (Oct 3, 2007)

B+W for me!


----------



## cpd23 (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW BW really makes the statement


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 3, 2007)

i prefer the b&W .... the only thing sad about B&W is that the red NOT becomes less standing out.


----------



## zendianah (Oct 3, 2007)

I havent read anyones comments Len so this is my... 2 penneys

Love the B&W thats my pic. -- Her face is awesome!!!  The B&W has more contrast to me. The color one does not pop for me.


----------



## BigRC (Oct 3, 2007)

I miss the red in the B&W, but the B&W pic definitely is my pick. Nice shot!


----------



## GoM (Oct 5, 2007)

Definately the B&W

The colour feels a bit flat, and more of a documentary photograph. Whereas the b&w is a documentary photograph with some power to it, to my eyes.


----------

